# Clicker training -- Teaching SHUT UP



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Wolfie has an opinion about EVERYTHING and a very loud mouth to go with it. It doesn't matter how tired he is -- he could be roused from the deepest sleep after the longest exercise session to give a piece of his mind to the lab pooping next door (how dare anybody poop within his eyesight), to yell at the runner to come see him, to bark hello to daddy pulling into the driveway, you get the picture. Sometimes, he will just sit in the middle of the yard and judiciously turn his head in every direction in a very equitable manner and bark. We call that the Wolfie's political speech mode. I have tried distracting him with Cuzs, treats -- nothing works. My questions are as follows: 1) is it possible to teach him to be quiet using a clicker? 2) If so, when should I be clicking it? If I click it in the brief lulls between barks, wouldn't it seem as though I am rewarding the bark? I know I will make mistakes with the timing of the click, especially when the barks are fast and furious...


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't comment on clicker training. I do however wish our boy would bark, just a little. He whines when he gets excited but no barking. Only time I ever heard him bark was when they came to install a phone line. He was highly upset at this man walking in his yard. Wonder what trigger I can get to teach him 'bark'...don't think hiring some stranger to come into the yard is practical.









Anyway, good luck. Excessive barking can be a problem I suppose, especially for the neighbors.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I think this is what you are looking for. 

http://www.clickertraining.com/node/237


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't help but smile, I can imagine him sitting out in the yard and *****Sometimes, he will just sit in the middle of the yard and judiciously turn his head in every direction in a very equitable manner and bark. We call that the Wolfie's political speech mode****









I have no advice because I have a talker also. LOL
Your post has just made me have a very good chuckle.

I'm sure someone on this form will be able to help.
Good luck.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RavenSophiExcessive barking can be a problem I suppose, especially for the neighbors.


Precisely! Plus, I get the feeling that the neighbors on either side don't like him too much. One side doesn't care for dogs. The other side has a REALLY grouchy French bulldog that tried to eat Wolfie when he was a pup and now (surprise, surprise) a much larger Wolfie either barks his head off when he sees him or will pounce around to get the frenchie going. The frenchie's mom is a very nice lady but the daddy, excuse my french, is a dink. Gives Wolfie the dirtiest looks imaginable -- even though it's his dog that has the attitude problem. The dog is dog aggressive and has snapped at a child unprovoked before.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Thank you Carole for the link. I will try it out.

BucksMom, I know, we find it funny too, even though our neighbors probably don't as much. When we first moved into this neighborhood, couple of the neighbors would complain to us about another neighbor's pair of beagles. I now wonder if we have taken over that coveted (NOT) slot. DH says that the beagles' owners must be so happy now that Wolfie has turned into a barker.


----------



## Ishta (Feb 16, 2009)

Your post just cracked me up 'political speech'! If clickers work I would love to know about it too, because my two darlings are very opinionated also!


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Looking for a diversion to my so far awful day and read the title to your post!!

I have the same issue with mine, geesh He just looks around to see if the wind is blowing, perhaps a bird is flying over, oh look a car went by, ohh theirs mom she is taking out the garbage to the garage, etc.























Your boy and mine are within a month of age, wonder if it is an age thing? I'm anxious to see what others post here as I'm at my wits end. You at least still have a sense of humor!!!

All I can offer is some sympathy and would loan you my ear plugs if you like







Maybe they will grow out of this. Oh and Küry is exercised, goes to daycare several days a week, is walked, has a whole tub of toys, chew bones, and other dogs to play with. We are so tired, he is not. Think I'll go out in the backyard now and bark just for the heck of it myself. Heck ,think I willl howl! Maybe he knows something I do not!!! I'll read the clicker article too when I'm done. 

Wishing you the best!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Kürys Mom I have the same issue with mine, geesh He just looks around to see if the wind is blowing, perhaps a bird is flying over, oh look a car went by, ohh theirs mom she is taking out the garbage to the garage, etc.


That's so funny! This is exactly what DH says. It's like he's barking at the wind. What really gets him going are garage doors opening, cars pulling out, etc. So weekday mornings are fun


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

My DH studies him to find the cause, LOL then he always says the same thing; he's barking at nothing again, come here and watch him turn his head and pivot his body in a circle. Then walks away. I've been going out and calling him in as soon as he starts barking. So far that has not worked very well, it does for the moment and thats it. 

After my time out, had to go to town and run some errands. At the pet store waiting to check out what do I see but a nice, big container of 'clickers'!







The owner asks me to wait a sec while he helps a lady with her stuff. sooooo I selected two brightly colored clickers to help me teach the 'SHUT UP' and promptly added them to my purchase!

Now that I've read up on how to do this, lol I'm gonna give it a whirl. I'll come back in a few days and let you know how it goes. Will hang on to my ear plugs for a bit also!!







So cannot believe that I'm going to use a clicker (I've said, I never would)

Are you going to try the clicker method too? Misery loves company ya know


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Yes, yesterday I lined up my clicker and a bowl of treats on the kitchen counter. Next time the little s*** barks at nothing, I'll catch him. Here's hoping he gets the message. Problem is, he's not that big of a barker inside the house but outside, yikes! The article says not to let him out without a leash until the no-barking-inside thing is mastered. I don't know about you but that will be hard to do in my case. Wolfie loves to romp around in the (fenced) backyard, survey the neighborhood, etc. In fact, if I let him, he will take every single one of his beloved toys outside to play. I know some people say to not let dogs out ever alone in the yard, even if it is fenced in. But I'm not sure if I agree with that level of paranoia (of course, depends on the type of neighborhood).


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Kürys MomMy DH studies him to find the cause, LOL then he always says the same thing; he's barking at nothing again, come here and watch him turn his head and pivot his body in a circle.


OMG, Wolfie does this too. He will also turn to see if we are looking at him. Then he will bark in the general direction of the house and turn and bark at his object of the moment (or non-object) again.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Clickers here we go!

In total agreement with you. Küry's biggest issues are outside in the yard too. He plays out there with his toys and the other dogs. We live rural, so to speak, lol More like on a country road, culdesac type arrangement. Everyone owns 5 acres. Farmland redone! Paranoia is everywhere but not in my backyard, they have to be dogs and ruff house out there. Heck with all that barking no one would dare come near!

My plan is to catch him out there barking and go out with clicker and treats. Missed my opportunity this am because I was in the middle of feeding the cats. Never fear another opportunity will come soon







The leash part, read that too will be omitted as he usually just keeps barking unless I call him in. 

Thats so cute about Wolfie taking out all his toys, mine do that too. The yard is virtually littered. Just picked them all up last week and most are out there again. Oh well, they have a great time.

Wishing you the best, let me know how it goes and I will do the same. What do you think of the teaching them the two things at once? That scares me a little as I so do not want to enforce the barking only. Yikes!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Kürys Mom What do you think of the teaching them the two things at once? That scares me a little as I so do not want to enforce the barking only. Yikes!


I'm thinking of passing on the bark command. He's taught himself that very well, thank you very much!


----------



## Xx Death xX (Mar 7, 2009)

Well there are some types or barks our german shepherd puppie (10 Weeks) Does:

1.Playing - She wants to play with you.

2.Tierd - She wants to have some rest so keep the noise down.

3.Alone - When You leave her alone sometimes she wants to feel
Safe or keep YOU safe.

4.Defencive - If she feels something dangerouse or hasnt met
Before She will bark to keep you safe.

To prevent Number 4:

Carry Her to the person and let her sniff his/her Hand.

And Give The Puppie/Dog a stroke to feel safe.

Thats all i can think off for this topic


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's what we have done . . works perfectly as long as you stay consistent.

I agree with most, I don't mind Jake barking, I just want him to shut up on command. We use 'that's enough'. He get's that once, if he continues to bark, he's put in his crate. We never put him in there with out the command first and wait. If he is quiet after the command he get's rewarded generously.

He still barks, but almost all the time now after the command he either stops barking and continues to stand gaurd or comes to me and sits (looking for treats I'm sure).

The trainer we go to taugt us this, I was amazed how fast it worked.


----------

